# Visual Basic > Games and Graphics Programming > Game Demos >  VB6- Blast Away! [exe and source]

## metalmidget

*Blast Away!*
*Edit:* The files for this game are now lost forever. The links are broken, and the originals were on a long-since-scrapped computer. Sorry!

It's finally complete! The latest and greatest game is here for you to play. This is a 2D, two player cannon game, where 2 players blast across the screen to annihilate their opponent. There are 9 different powerups, which fall from the sky, making for a crazy battle. The battle can be customised for game speed, powerup frequency, and number of starting lives.
In the current version, there's single player mode against the computer, or 2 player mode on the one keyboard. Netplay is also in this version, but I'm not sure how well it works. If anyone wants to either fix the netplay for me, or perhaps coach me a little (I'm a bit of a newbie to winsock), I'd be happy to accept.
This game is open source, so you can download all the project files if you want. However, for those without VB6, download the game package. If you want to try to play over the net, you'll also need the server package, which one computer has to run for the 2 players to connect to.
Enough talk, here are some enticing screenshots! (Shrunk down)







*Feedback, feedback, feedback!!!!!*
Cheers, 
metal
PS- the zips are too big to attach here, hence the external links- sorry. The source is about 600k, and the other two about 1.5MB.
PPS- If you're downloading one of the packages, unzip the 3 files to one folder, then run setup.exe. The packages have extra files needed to run the project without having VB6, which is why they're large.

----------


## timeshifter

It's a little chaotic, but I must say, I'm rather impressed to see VB6 pumping that out so smoothly. Well done!

----------


## metalmidget

You can always turn the speed or amount of powerups down. What did you think of the AI? I've had a couple of people say it was a bit hard for first time players. I kept on trying to improve it because I thought it was too easy, but I guess that's because I've played the game so much, and because I wrote the AI so i know its weaknesses.

----------


## Fromethius

Really nice!!!

I really liked it and enjoyed looking at the source. Very nicely written.

The computer kept beating me :'(

I'm not really used to the WASD controls since I have never used them to play a game so I kept screwing up but it was fun.

Again, nice job! I hope to be seeing some more from you. Maybe we can talk online? Do you have aim or msn?

----------


## metalmidget

I have MSN, but not AIM.
hell0__hell0[at]h0tmail[d0t]c0m. (change the zeros to "o"s)
I doubt you'll see anything new from me for a while, because I'm going to teach myslelf C++ and DX first, which should be fun (<-- not sarcasm). I finished high school 4 days ago so after 10 days of drinking with mates at a beachhouse, starting on Saturday, I'll be round a fair bit.

----------


## Fromethius

That'll be cool. I've been working on a game of my own recently. I'm making 4 sided pong in C# using directx. Currently, it's 2,750 lines of code and around 20 classes, but I'm going to be adding a lot to it such as creating your own rooms and usernames and logging in and joining other peoples rooms. It's going really well so far. Maybe I'll post it on here when I'm done as well  :Smilie:

----------


## singularis

Nice MM,

I keep on getting 0wned by that computer! Seems a bit too chaotic for my liking  if you turned the rate of fire down considerably so that players would have to think about their shots that would make me happy.

----------


## Paul M

Bit late, but really nice game!

Just a little to fast otherwise seems like quite a good game.

----------


## metalmidget

You can slow it down. Check the options menu people! :Big Grin:  

cheers, 
metal

----------


## Davadvice

good game, 

Might end up getting me the sack though. 

david

----------


## metalmidget

> Might end up getting me the sack though.


Awesome! Best review yet!

----------


## AliceAmphetamine

Hmm, I was actually looking for something on collision detection and ended up on this thread somehow. But I ended up getting sucked into playing the game, So i registered just to reply and say that I love it, The AI is a bit of a champ but in a matter of minutes you can pretty much get the hang of this and defeat the AI. I love this!!!

----------


## metalmidget

Glad to hear you liked it! If you're still looking for articles on 2D collision detection, I recommend this one. Just change the last part of the URL to tutorialB.html for the second article in the series.

cheers, 
metal

----------


## Cube8

The links to the files are not working. If you are still there, can you please upload them to a file hosting service, like MegaUpload, HotFile, FileServe etc?

----------


## metalmidget

Bad news  :Frown: 

The files are no longer retrievable from where I used to store them, and the originals were on an old computer that's long since become trash. 

So I don't have any way of getting it back at this point  :Frown:

----------

